# Burr Seasoning



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Does it exist, do you need to do it ? If so what are people's opinions on how much to run through new burrs and what effect new burrs have on consistency etc?

Cheers ......


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes, burr sets do need a settling in period. As for how much, there's no strict rule as far as I am aware. With my set, I guess it took two or three kilos before they had fully settled down. Doesn't mean, though, that the grinds from the settling in period have to be chucked away - just means dialling in was, for me, more of a challenge!


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

I've got new burrs on order so I'm very interested. So is it that, until a couple kilos have gone through and the burrs are seasoned, the grind is going to be less consistent in a random and unpredictable way? Or is it more that the grind starts out (say) finer at any given setting with the new, sharper blades and needs to be gradually dialled back as the blades loose their edge and settle down?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Actually msnufacturers are starting to per season burrs for example Mazzer conical burr sets now come per seasoned. Basically you are just getting the edges used to grinding . It usually takes about 2 kilos of beans and within this period you will have to keep adjusting your grind settings. But once seasoned you will be good to go


----------

